# Complete solutions - house extensions



## tecate (25 Apr 2017)

Are there companies out there that offer a complete solution for house extensions and the like? I'm not talking in terms of local / small builders.  Someone suggested to me that Kingspan had such a solution that would mean they would build the shell of the extension (the structure effectively) - leaving the owner to sort out the small stuff independently with tradesmen).

Is this the case? (Of course, I'm just after emailing them to ask that question - and asked for a callback - but if anyone has any knowledge, I might learn just as much from that feedback as from theirs!).  Any other similar such services?

I most likely will be going this route - and don't really have the stomach to manage the thing from start to finish on a self build basis.  I can deal with liaising with the allied trades - that come in afterwards if I can rely on another very reputable contractor to put an airtight structure/shell  in place


----------



## Mackemdub (26 Apr 2017)

Shomera?  they do more than just boxes now


----------



## Jazz01 (26 Apr 2017)

Sigma homes perhaps.

FYI - Not a recommendation / Haven't used them in the past / don't know anyone who has.


----------



## Seagull (26 Apr 2017)

Have you employed an architect/engineer to draw up the plans for your extension? If so, it might be worth asking them how much they would charge to project manage the build.


----------



## XMarks (26 Apr 2017)

Nuhaus.ie and Ecospace.ie are two that I can think of. The former has all in priced packages on their site. The latter has a pricing calculator you can use.


----------



## Leo (26 Apr 2017)

Tecate, your requirements aren't quite clear here. You say you're looking for a complete solution, yet mention being happy to coordinate all the trades that get involved after the shell is in place. A complete solution generally involved a single contractor coordinating the major construction work along with coordinating all of the required trades throughout the process through a single contract. 

Engaging one company to build a shell, then self-organising all the trades yourself could be a nightmare unless you really know what you're doing and employ very good people. Just coordinating the design and specification of the shell to incorporate the needs of all the follow on trades could be very time consuming. Having trades come onsite during the construction of the shell for first and second fixing could also lead to conflicts and delays (resulting in further costs on you).


----------



## tecate (27 Apr 2017)

Thanks all for the suggestions.  It was remiss of me not to mention where I'm based => West of Ireland - so that may rule out a few of the above.

@Leo:  Point taken.  Furthermore, I may be a bit guilty of leaping a step forward before achieving something essential to the project in the first instance.  I've spent 2 years fighting a battle with an insurer (related directly to the dwelling).  That could be done and dusted within a week but given the way things have rolled, who knows - it could rumble on (they've long since conceded liability - the scrapping as been in terms of scope of works- we're 90% of the way there.  There's just 10% of sundry damage that I need them to take ownership of in terms of how they propose to remediate).  They are now opting for cash settlement rather than carrying out the work themselves.  As an aside (in case anyone is wondering), whilst the extension is not central to the nature of the claim per se, it can be done in a way that it also remediates the defects that were central to the claim itself.

As regards giving mixed signals in terms of firstly suggesting that I'd like a complete solution and then suggesting that I could deal with construction of the shell - followed by liaising with the other trades thereafter, I may not have thought that through.  In fact, I suppose I want the complete solution but of course, the concern would be that this would be unaffordable - and that I would then be forced down the road of having to manage elements of it to save costs.
I guess I thought I could divvy it up by getting just one contractor to do slab, block, roof, external render and then deal with the other trades to do the rest.  If I was prepared to deal with an engineer to spec it and do the drawings to get planning through and have a firm spec to work off, what trades need to be on site during the construction of the 'shell' (as I've described it above)?


----------



## Leo (27 Apr 2017)

Most builders you engage will likely have block-layers, carpenters, and plasterers on staff. You'll need plumbers and electricians at various points. If building work is held up by any of the trades you engage directly, you may have to cover the costs of that lost time.

A building firm may well be able to secure more competitive quotes for these other trades than you will yourself, to confirm you'd need to source quotes for both options.

To cut down on initial costs, you could specify a builders finish where the final touches such as flooring and decoration are excluded and you look after them yourself as time and finances allow.


----------

